# Armored truck robbery



## Flea (May 2, 2012)

A friend recently introduced me to the music (?) of Skrillex, and tonight I've had a lot of fun digging through his videos.  This one is a fun reinterpretation of the heist genre.  Enjoy!  And be sure to ladle yourself a big bowl of ice cream while you're at it.


----------

